# Best screw drivers?



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Looking to invest in new set of screw drivers have had Klien not happy with cost to quality ratio. What do you all use? Or recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

I hear ya on the Klein disappointment I'm in the same boat, I have heard a lot of good things about wera tools especially on this site there seems to be a lot of praise of those tools and I have been trying to find a supplier in my area that carries them to get some myself


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Anytime I buy a screwdriver, it's an _expense_. Hardly an _investment._

I have a few Greenlees that I've been using lately. They appear to be lighter weight than the Klein's but seem to be as durable.


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

this has come up lots before, just enter it in the forum search


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I have and recommend *wiha* 

http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/311serie.htm


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

They have run tests in Zoos, they have given Chimpanzees Bahco screwdrivers to use and apparently they are very happy with them.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Today I went to a place just to get a basic safety vest with pockets and ended up with all these wonderful items, for far less than I expected. Those robo knipex will be great for all these steel compression fittings I ve been using. And I was down to my last square shank 6" Klein flathead.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought the new Milwaukee electrician's set, though I haven't put it to use yet. I'm going to put all my Klein stuff on eaby. I'm sick of their junky screwdrivers. :yes:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Wiha Extra Heavy Duty. I beat the mess out of screwdrivers, but the tips are all still in great shape.

-John


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I just bought the new Milwaukee electrician's set, though I haven't put it to use yet. I'm going to put all my Klein stuff on eaby. I'm sick of their junky screwdrivers. :yes:


Now, I ll have a multinational coalition of tools. German pliers, Czech screwdrivers, American line mens, chineese 18 volt stuff and my new vest is made in Mexico. I need some north Korean *****.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

Whichever is closest to me and I haven't lost yet. 


or


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ideal makes one fine screwdriver. looks like new klein but feels like old m klein and sons quality. i had the same philips for over 2 years when i used to go through klein philips like they were going out of style


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wiha, Wera, Hazet, and Felo are just a few brands that are pretty damn good off the top of my head.

Amazon.com has a great price on a 12 piece Wiha SoftGrip set:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000T9SI60/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3NUNNXXHUJDMF

Rockler has a good deal on a Felo 6 piece set + free 3 piece Torx set for $35 and free shipping using coupon code: V9117
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22116


----------



## nhanson (Apr 17, 2010)

im still on my cheapy ideals but they are starting to wear a little


----------



## gleeming (May 24, 2009)

Thank-you for the info on these. Side question anyone know the quality difference between stainless steal and regular heavy duty? Are they worth the extra for daily work ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

NOW Klein is coming out with an* extra heavy duty* *10 in 1 screwdriver*. They have been charging high prices for junk tools, until they lost their market share,* now all of a sudden *their going to start making quality tools again?:laughing::laughing:. There old style 10 in 1 screwdrivers would strip out if you used the nutdriver more than 10 times ( that is called the '10 in done' tool). Slotted and Phillips screwdrivers are engineered to strip out in record time, if used daily. Klein is not what it used to be, the best quality electrician tools on the market


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

360max said:


> NOW Klein is coming out with an extra heavy duty 10 in 1 screwdriver. They have been charging high prices for junk tools, until they lost their market share, now all of a sudden their going to start making quality tools again?:laughing::laughing:. There old style 10 in 1 screwdrivers would strip out if you used the nutdriver more than 10 times ( that is called the '10 in done' tool). Slotted and Phillips screwdrivers are engineered to strip out in record time, if used daily. Klein is not what it used to be, the best quality electrician tools on the market


So they're going to be heavier, thicker and even more cumbersome? Haha


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

PB Swiss


----------



## Mptoth380 (Oct 9, 2011)

How are the pb Swiss tools? I've never seen them in person to hold them but their site certainly makes them seem to be good quality


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

The three dubs are easy to find, affordable, and quality.

My favorite screwdriver this morning is the witte klemfix, without going into detail, that thing saved my ass yesterday.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I use ideal screwdrivers and wiha at work, snap on and matco (witte) at the house. I also have a wera chiseldriver, that thing is a beast. Sk and craftsman pro line and Pratt read also make great screwdrivers. Go with any of the above brands all are high quality and durable. Also Williams and bahco are owned by snap on so odds are they make great screwdrivers as well, and my granddad has some old pb Swiss and they are pretty darn good. Oh and huskey pro line is usa made as well


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not 'brand loyal' at all.

That is, my Slotted drivers are Ideal (yellow handle), my Phillips drivers are AT&G (now defunkt), my Robertsons are -gasp!- Craftsman, and my nut drivers Klein.

Why? Because the different handles make it easy for me to identify the tool by touch alone.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bduerler said:


> I use ideal screwdrivers and wiha at work, snap on and matco (witte) at the house. I also have a wera chiseldriver, that thing is a beast. Sk and craftsman pro line and Pratt read also make great screwdrivers. Go with any of the above brands all are high quality and durable. Also Williams and bahco are owned by snap on so odds are they make great screwdrivers as well, and my granddad has some old pb Swiss and they are pretty darn good. Oh and huskey pro line is usa made a well


Old Bacho screwdrivers were made in Germany and new ones come out of the Irazola factory in Spain. Bahco is owned by SNA Europe which is Snapon but all manufacturing is independent with some stuff rebranded for Snapon USA if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I will vouch for Wera. Love there handle and laser tips. Looking to add some stainless and chiseldrivers to the set. Also have a set of Felos ergoinics and love them as well. The Felos are for home only. I've been thinking about picking up a set of Wiha nutdrivers.

My friend has snap on and they are built real well but for less money you can get the same quality. You know that s*tty feeling you get when you see a stripped out screw. I forgot what the feeling is like since I got my wera laser tips. :thumbup:


----------



## Diablo (Sep 14, 2011)

I can vouch for wera. I have multiple sets and really like the laser tips. Especially the Phillips. I notice a very clear difference between te standard and laser tip.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I am brand loyal I have used klein screwdrivers for over 6 years now and haven't had a problem yet I still have all my original screwdrivers to. I find they are comfortable in my hands and haven't found anything else that compares.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Laser tip Wera's have been very good to me. I have heard good things about wiha but have no personal experience.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I use all Klein again right now. I stopped buying their stuff for a little while because they were going downhill, but I think they are better again. I also have some snap on blue point insulated phillips and slot set with ideal insulated robertsons, and a wiha insulated terminal driver. I also really like my Klein 11 in 1.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I usually carry one of these.

http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/screwdrivers/7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver.jsp


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Yeah I've bought the ideal 7 in 1 with marret twister. I still have a couple spares kicking around they are great for both service work or construction jobs. Since the Klein 11 in 1 has 3 nut driver sizes I like it now it's really good for service work and hvac controls jobs nice when you are going up to a roof top unit less tools is always better in those situations.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Holt said:


> I will vouch for Wera. Love there handle and laser tips. Looking to add some stainless and chiseldrivers to the set. Also have a set of Felos ergoinics and love them as well. The Felos are for home only. I've been thinking about picking up a set of Wiha nutdrivers.
> 
> My friend has snap on and they are built real well but for less money you can get the same quality. You know that s*tty feeling you get when you see a stripped out screw. I forgot what the feeling is like since I got my wera laser tips. :thumbup:


:thumbup:
http://www.automationdirect.com/static/specs/werascrewdrivers.pdf
I'm on the same page with these guys!
Wera laser tips make Klein look like :wallbash:


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Wera or Felo tied in best catagoery, following by Witte, Wiha, Elora, and Bahco ( who snap-on bought but didn't change production ) for 2cd. Now Bondhus is a partner distrubutor for Felo but does not manufacturer their tools. But Bondhus does make the best Hex tools around. If your tool box was sporting nothing but Wera,Felo,Knipex and Bondhus you'd have the best around.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I like the idea of the wera chisel driver, I had some wera stuff before I would like to buy some more. Do they make any robertsons?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

MattMc said:


> I like the idea of the wera chisel driver, I had some wera stuff before I would like to buy some more. Do they make any robertsons?


http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.html?L=1&file=/en-US/screwdrivers_kraftform_plus__series_300.html


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> I usually carry one of these.
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/screwdrivers/7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver.jsp


 
I use this Ideal screwdriver also. For me they are very good all around screw driver. also saves the thumb and index finger on tightening wire nuts.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Teaspoon said:


> I use this Ideal screwdriver also. For me they are very good all around screw driver. also saves the thumb and index finger on tightening wire nuts.


I've got the large and small one of those. They collect dust now. I sometimes use them to twist wires, but very seldom, if you don't know how to properly spin a wire nut on with your hands, you should be doing something else......:whistling2:
Ok, maybe that's the whiskey in my blood right now talking:thumbup:, but I do like these for tightening ground screws also.
They are bulky, and don't fit well with all my Wera screwdrivers, but they fit nicely in the bin above my tool bag, where I keep all my misc tools.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Josue said:


> I have and recommend *wiha*
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/311serie.htm


 

















I like this feature on the Wiha called the anti cam out ribs.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Teaspoon said:


> I use this Ideal screwdriver also. For me they are very good all around screw driver. also saves the thumb and index finger on tightening wire nuts.


I've never tightened a wire nut with one.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I usually carry one of these.
> 
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/tools_totes/screwdrivers/7-in-1_screwdriver_nutdriver.jsp


 
Never seen one but I'm gonna get one!

Or two.

Or three...


----------

